# Newbie with a New Yoder



## RevSmoke (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey all! I've been lurking for a few months, but my Yoder YS640S arrived yesterday so I figured it was time to make an account and introduce myself. I've only been smoking meat since last fall when a friend gave me his old propane smoker. The thing was great, got me hooked, and I spent most of my time off on paternity leave for our newborn son experimenting with all sorts of things. At the turn of the new year my wife and I decided that we were going to remodel our kitchen, and I convinced her that a pellet smoker would be a great "outdoor oven" during the months long remodel. She agreed. I was about to pull the trigger on a Recteq but then their prices jumped up. For a couple hundred more I could get the Yoder, and so I did. Put it together last night and did the initial burn in this morning. Tomorrow I will be making some pulled ham, and I can't wait. 

Excited to be part of this community! 

Oh, and I should mention that the Yoder's bottom tray came with a dent and scratch on it. After a quick email to Yoder today they are sending me a replacement shelf which should be here Friday. Great customer service! 

(Pardon the messy backyard, it's mid remodel so that this Yoder has a proper place to be!)


----------



## negolien (Mar 2, 2022)

You said u did a burn in did u season twice too? Also do you have a cover. They are  100% a must. Grats on the buy  those are fine machines. TY for sharing


----------



## SocalDon (Mar 2, 2022)

Congrats on your new Yoder


----------



## RevSmoke (Mar 2, 2022)

negolien said:


> You said u did a burn in did u season twice too? Also do you have a cover. They are  100% a must. Grats on the buy  those are fine machines. TY for sharing



I only seasoned it once. Is twice a thing? Anything different to do on the second one?

Yes, I got a cover. And I have a secondary cover coming too.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 2, 2022)

Welcome, 
R
 RevSmoke
 from the office literally across the hallway and the house a mile away.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 2, 2022)

RevSmoke said:


> Hey all! I've been lurking for a few months, but my Yoder YS640S arrived yesterday so I figured it was time to make an account and introduce myself. I've only been smoking meat since last fall when a friend gave me his old propane smoker. The thing was great, got me hooked, and I spent most of my time off on paternity leave for our newborn son experimenting with all sorts of things. At the turn of the new year my wife and I decided that we were going to remodel our kitchen, and I convinced her that a pellet smoker would be a great "outdoor oven" during the months long remodel. She agreed. I was about to pull the trigger on a Recteq but then their prices jumped up. For a couple hundred more I could get the Yoder, and so I did. Put it together last night and did the initial burn in this morning. Tomorrow I will be making some pulled ham, and I can't wait.
> 
> Excited to be part of this community!
> 
> ...


Welcome from Colorado.
I run that same smoker. Great machine once you figure it out (wait for the temp to stabilize). Happy to help if I can. They make really good food.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 2, 2022)

Welcome from MN. Congrats on BOTH new additions to the house.


----------



## RevSmoke (Mar 2, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Welcome,
> R
> RevSmoke
> from the office literally across the hallway and the house a mile away.



Thanks! I owe my whole meat addiction to your generosity. May the smoke of my meats fill your backyard and yours, mine.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 2, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  and congrats on the Yoder !

Keith


----------



## RevSmoke (Mar 2, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Welcome from Colorado.
> I run that same smoker. Great machine once you figure it out (wait for the temp to stabilize). Happy to help if I can. They make really good food.



Thanks! I lived in CO for college, amazing state! 



bigfurmn said:


> Welcome from MN. Congrats on BOTH new additions to the house.



Thanks!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 2, 2022)

Congrats!  That’s a nice unit for sure.....I got my RT before the prices went up or I might have made a same choice


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 2, 2022)

Congrats on the new smoker and welcome from Ohio!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 2, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Huge congrats on your baby boy! Awesome job on figuring out how to pull off a Yoder too  The money and confusion of the remodel is the perfect subterfuge

Be warned, Sven is an enabler. You have a good size yard for your Lad to grow in….if you aren’t wary, it will soon be filled with expensive….and cheap, awesome rigs!


----------



## mike243 (Mar 3, 2022)

Congrats on the new rig, made pulled ham 1 time with a wild boar ham, came out very dry as there wasnt enuff fat, had to drown it with bbq sauce lol. .If I ever do another it will be wrapped at some point and maybe not took to a full pull temp and make it sliceable.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 3, 2022)

Congrats on the new smoker and welcome from Texas!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 3, 2022)

Welcome to SMF.  Many pellet smokers here to assist and such as needed.  Congrats on the Yoder!  Post up some cooks, we all love to see what others are makin!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 3, 2022)

RevSmoke said:


> ....... At the turn of the new year my wife and I decided that we were going to remodel our kitchen, and I convinced her that a pellet smoker would be a great "outdoor oven" during the months long remodel. She agreed.........



Oh just passing along that having a pellet smoker and a 2 burner camp chef pro on the covered porch was our kitchen for a very long time....ie we moved into a newer house, oven gave up the ghost two weeks after we moved in, took 4 months to get our new ovens....only have them come with a forklift hole in it....we lucked out and the stole someone else's order so only another month wait......then the full kitchen remodel......We cooked everything (oven based) on the pellet for 6 months and about a month for pan based stuff on the camp stove for the remodel.......Oh an when I say everything....That includes 3 versions of wellingtons (Beef, pork, and brisket)....So having a wood fired oven is a PERFECT thing to have during a remodel!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 3, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Welcome from Virginia! Huge congrats on your baby boy! Awesome job on figuring out how to pull off a Yoder too  The money and confusion of the remodel is the perfect subterfuge
> 
> Be warned, Sven is an enabler. You have a good size yard for your Lad to grow in….if you aren’t wary, it will soon be filled with expensive….and cheap, awesome rigs!


It’s true. I’ve got him interested in the KUDU and told him,  since it’s portable, he could borrow mine if his wife needs convincing.


----------



## clifish (Mar 3, 2022)

Welcome from the other coast - New York!  I am glad I don't live near 

 Sven Svensson
  or I would probably have a Yoder and a Kudo next to my other devices


----------



## texomakid (Mar 3, 2022)

Welcome! I remember when my new Yoder looked like that over 4 years ago  Now it's filthy and has a little rust above the door but it runs like a champ!

I hope you enjoy your 640 as much as I have mine (it's been the BEST outdoor cooker I've ever owned)


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 3, 2022)

clifish said:


> Welcome from the other coast - New York!  I am glad I don't live near
> 
> Sven Svensson
> or I would probably have a Yoder and a Kudo next to my other devices


You should consider getting a PK grill. They're also fantastic. Hahaha!


----------



## RevSmoke (Mar 3, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Congrats!  That’s a nice unit for sure.....I got my RT before the prices went up or I might have made a same choice



I was ready to pull the trigger on a RT before the price increase, but it wasn't in the cards. Hope you're loving it! 



bauchjw said:


> Welcome from Virginia! Huge congrats on your baby boy! Awesome job on figuring out how to pull off a Yoder too  The money and confusion of the remodel is the perfect subterfuge
> 
> Be warned, Sven is an enabler. You have a good size yard for your Lad to grow in….if you aren’t wary, it will soon be filled with expensive….and cheap, awesome rigs!



HAHA! He really is! At some point my wife will have words with him... 



mike243 said:


> Congrats on the new rig, made pulled ham 1 time with a wild boar ham, came out very dry as there wasnt enuff fat, had to drown it with bbq sauce lol. .If I ever do another it will be wrapped at some point and maybe not took to a full pull temp and make it sliceable.



Interesting. I plan to wrap it today and spray it throughout with Apple Juice, I'll post how it goes. 



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Congrats on the new smoker and welcome from Texas!



Thanks! 



sandyut said:


> Welcome to SMF.  Many pellet smokers here to assist and such as needed.  Congrats on the Yoder!  Post up some cooks, we all love to see what others are makin!



Thanks! 



civilsmoker said:


> Oh just passing along that having a pellet smoker and a 2 burner camp chef pro on the covered porch was our kitchen for a very long time....ie we moved into a newer house, oven gave up the ghost two weeks after we moved in, took 4 months to get our new ovens....only have them come with a forklift hole in it....we lucked out and the stole someone else's order so only another month wait......then the full kitchen remodel......We cooked everything (oven based) on the pellet for 6 months and about a month for pan based stuff on the camp stove for the remodel.......Oh an when I say everything....That includes 3 versions of wellingtons (Beef, pork, and brisket)....So having a wood fired oven is a PERFECT thing to have during a remodel!



That's GREAT to hear. Good to know it wasn't just clever marketing from me 



clifish said:


> Welcome from the other coast - New York!  I am glad I don't live near
> 
> Sven Svensson
> or I would probably have a Yoder and a Kudo next to my other devices



He's difficult to live by, that's for sure... but he lets me sample his jerky and ham, so I guess it evens out. 



texomakid said:


> Welcome! I remember when my new Yoder looked like that over 4 years ago  Now it's filthy and has a little rust above the door but it runs like a champ!
> 
> I hope you enjoy your 640 as much as I have mine (it's been the BEST outdoor cooker I've ever owned)



Oh man! I'm hoping to keep it clean forever.... we'll see how it goes!


----------



## clifish (Mar 3, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> PK grill


You must either be single or a very understanding wife with all the cookers you have...lol.  I thought most houses in the bay area have little land?  where do you put them all?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 3, 2022)

clifish
 You are absolutely correct about Bay Area neighborhoods. I have a very understanding wife and a small backyard. My other hobby is Lego and we are out of room at home with my work office containing half my collection. So I'm trying to focus on my other hobby, smoking meat, since it's stored in my belly and there's always room for more. I even gave 
R
 RevSmoke
 my old Weber 22" and rotisserie just to make a little more room for the Kudu. I can store the three smaller ones on the sidewalk on the unused side of my house so they don't get in the way. Where there's a will, there's a way. And I keep telling myself I'm done now. I have all the genres of grilling/smoking, right?


----------



## clifish (Mar 3, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> clifish
> You are absolutely correct about Bay Area neighborhoods. I have a very understanding wife and a small backyard. My other hobby is Lego and we are out of room at home with my work office containing half my collection. So I'm trying to focus on my other hobby, smoking meat, since it's stored in my belly and there's always room for more. I even gave
> R
> RevSmoke
> my old Weber 22" and rotisserie just to make a little more room for the Kudu. I can store the three smaller ones on the sidewalk on the unused side of my house so they don't get in the way. Where there's a will, there's a way. And I keep telling myself I'm done now. I have all the genres of grilling/smoking, right?


I would have a hard time with a small plot of land.  I have a decent one for Long Island  about 3/4 acre.  I have an inground pool and a 5000 gallon koi pond.  Inside I have another 14 fish tanks.  Right now in the back yard I have an electric smoker, 32" griddle and a gasser.  I would love to either get a weber kettle or the Kudo.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 3, 2022)

Congrats on the new additions, from ND.


----------

